

Ask HN: Best country to work as developer - seektemp001

I have been coding and architect for 12+ years, has worked for top tech companies and is currently running a company for couple of years along with other partners. We started as product by eventually moved to service to sustain. I am planning to move out and start over again.<p>I am thinking of moving away from current location (bangalore)  and move to some other location for a change of environment and setup. I would like fellow HNers advise on which country will be good for a programmer, who is good at problem solving. Requirements in mind: a) Good environment for work and family (less stress). b) Decent pay c) Good for kids education. I dont have any particular location in mind, but don’t want to get trapped in lot of red tape (I am from India).  but still looking all over like Australia, NZ, Canada, Europe, America.  Since this may take time, i am looking to do this in a years time. All suggestion are greatly welcome.<p>Disclaimer: This is a throwaway account.
Edited: title
======
timwaagh
netherlands is a good place to raise kids. by this I mean its the most boring
country in the world and nothing ever happens here. pay is ok (3500-4500/mo
for senior dev), however taxes are high and living is expensive. the maximum
work week is 40 hours and many work part time, so i guess its not that
stressful.

~~~
Mandatum
^ New Zealand, same as the above but taxes aren't bad but pay isn't great.

~~~
seektemp001
what is the expected pay range for senior developer ?

~~~
Mandatum
70-90K NZD

